# gota savannah



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

here it is!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

it's about 5 inches now
my cats love it too!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

oops that ones not clear, here we go


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

it and a cat


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice! haha your cat is funny


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

I think thats a dog, and great lizard i got one awelll


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

Roger said:


> I think thats a dog, and great lizard i got one awelll
> [snapback]837765[/snapback]​


you think thats a dog? wtf you stupid f*ck ahahaha


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

i didn't read where he said it was a cat, and it still looked liek a dog, get off my nuts and get on something serious bitch


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

cool little guy, don't over feed him or he'll be a bastard like mine, btw cats like yours (look like they have run into a wall) should be burned alive....its just how life is.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great looking savannah 
and thats a cute cat


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> cool little guy, don't over feed him or he'll be a bastard like mine, btw cats like yours (look like they have run into a wall) should be burned alive....its just how life is.
> [snapback]838855[/snapback]​


DUDE!!!! My cat is not a persian!!! He's a Maine ****. And this was his reaction to your comment.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

pamonster said:


> DUDE!!!! My cat is not a persian!!! He's a Maine ****. And this was his reaction to your comment.
> [snapback]838947[/snapback]​












and i am dieng for a maine ****
how much was he and how is his temperment


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I got him for free, I work at a vet clinic, and a breeder brought him in to be euthanized because his back legs didnt work. He was the cutest little thing in the world and when I looked in the box he meeped (a weird noise he makes) at me looking helpless with his big blue eyes, I had to help him. Months of physical therapy got him care got him walking. were still not sure what happened to him, physiologically he is normal, blood tests, x-rays, and exams reveal nothing. He still is weak in his back legs, when he runs, he hopps with them like a bunny (extremely funny looking) and he cant jump very well, he has to climb everything, but he walks slowly ok, just not normal. He's our special little man.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

ooh and as for his temperment, he's the nicest cat in the world. He is the king of manipulating people to pick him up and put him where he wants to be. He makes the strangest noises when he plays, and purrrs like an engine. Loves to sleep on us, and travels with us when we go see family.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thanks pamonster
ill probably get one soon when i get the money up


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

yo mayne, that cats a ****


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice monitor you got there. I always liked those. Used to care hold them often when I worked at the pet shop


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

One day your monitor will be able to take out your cat, heh.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn dood i love the colour


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Mettle said:


> One day your monitor will be able to take out your cat, heh.
> [snapback]839594[/snapback]​


hes got a little growing to do first hehehe


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

pamonster said:


> hes got a little growing to do first hehehe
> [snapback]840994[/snapback]​










great pic

and maine ***** are huge for house cats


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

i doubt a full grown savannah can handle a domestic house cat .i mean it could if it latched on to it but it cant swallow it whole.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

syd said:


> i doubt a full grown savannah can handle a domestic house cat .i mean it could if it latched on to it but it cant swallow it whole.
> [snapback]841541[/snapback]​


I said take out, not necessarily eat.


----------

